# Alfa 147 GTA... 3.2 V6 goodness



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Having wanted one of these for ages, I finally said to myself "stuff it" and hunted for a nice one. I've only owned it for a few days and cleaned it up to my standard. It has all the necessary improvements done by the previous owner who had it for 6 years (Q2 LSD, metal water pump and also full KW3 suspension ).

But this car is all about the engine. 'That' noise. It sounds amazing. Taking it to the red line produces such a thrilling sound and even when idling at some traffic lights you can virtually feel the engine thrumbling away. It sounds like a mini-exotic.

Machine polish will be carried out when I get a spare day!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Lovely stuff, had a couple of V6 164's back in the day!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice, very nice indeed


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Very nice! I've just bought a 156 GTA in the same colour and that Busso engine is to die for - any excuse to pop down to the shops. 

Like yours, it is remarkably unpink for red Alfa paint of its age. It will be interesting to find out how hard the paint is - it seems to vary a lot on Alfas. 

Enjoy!

Peter


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning!! :thumb:


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Gorgeous ! jealous just a little bit


----------



## Mattyhall22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Love that engine, the car looks very very tidy!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice mate and stunning engine :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice cars.

Most certainly going to be a classic.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice. That engine looks awesome.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

wows that's stunning :thumb:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

A bit different to your standard 2L hot hatch that's for sure :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice! Always liked them


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

fantastic stuff,
i really miss my 147


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful car and as said before a future classic.

Enjoy!!


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Love it. Great looking Alfa. V6, bonus! Loads of smiles per miles 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Good gawd


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Loving that :argie: looks in very good condition, enjoy fella :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Nice looking motor not seen a GTA for a number of years

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Now that's a proper hot hatch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good 147 GTAs are hard to find and that looks stunning


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely Alfa mate, not many really good examples of these 147s around, in fact I don't see many around anyway. :driver:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes

What an engine bay, and a diff is probably a must in those right!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Cracking motor. Hope the timing belt is done, as it's a costly service.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Heck of a machine, I really really wanted one in my youth, had most other things but not that. The interior alone is better than any hot hatch of it's day and possibly even more recent models.

There was a company who were doing a not ridiculously price supercharger upgrade for these. Stonking.

You definitely need the diff!!!


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful, what a stunning example!

Any interior shots?


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.

It's got the Q2 limited slip diff, full KW V3 suspension and front and rear ARB's so handles very well indeed . 

It's got unsilenced manifolds and downpipes and a Scorpion back box so sounds very nice.

I'll try to get some interior pictures soon.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

yes mate, looking forward to them


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Very nice indeed


----------

